# Looking for suggestions-25th anniv. in July



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

My wife and I have our 25th anniversery on 7-20. We thought about renting a small cottage or cabin on Lk Leelanau or Torch Lk. I did some looking and we just cannot justify $1200 to $2000 for a week. We have a 28 ft travel trailor so I searched campgrounds. Leelanau Pines looked good even at $59 a day if I could get a lake site. Fat chanch, 180 sites booked solid already. And I thought State cg's were tough :lol:. 

Looking for something in the NLP but the UP is possible. Need water as we look at trees and woods every day. The last 5 yrs we have done Harrisville, Lake Port, Silver Lk. Otsego and Taq. Any hidden gems in the TC area ?

Thanks in advance, Jack


----------



## casey7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Check out the camp ground located at the west end of Brevoort lake...It has about 60 plus sights located on peninsula jutting out into the lake... sand beach, secluded, great fishing..boat launch on site, toilet and shower facilties,,,,lake is 5 to 7 miles long, state or federal land on three sides... 25 miles west of St Ignace off of US 2.....
You'll love it!!!


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Caseville. 

Lots of water, beaches, woods, fishing, and hiking, but also shops, movies, and one good restaurant. (http://www.thefarmrestaurant.com/).


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Here ya go......... http://www.antrimcounty.org/barnespark.asp

This will put you just about as close to both the Bay and the north end of Torch as you can get. We've stayed there many times and never had a bad expierence.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks ENCORE - On the bay looks like a nice possibilty.

casey - That sounds good also. Do you know the name of the one on Brevort ? I searched DNR, County and numerous cg sites. Can't find it except for the cg symbol on the State map.

Caseville we might save for the Cheeseburger Festivle.


----------



## casey7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Jack, I believe the campground is on federal land, maybe Hiawatha National forest,, Google Earth the lake, you can zoom right in on the grounds... also call the ranger station in St Ignace, they will surely give you all the info you need..Look at 1752US2 on Google Earth, it's the ranger station... click on the camera symbol and you can see a pic of the entrance to the station.. further west on US 2 you will find Service rd 3108, take it north 3 miles or so to the Park lane.... you will see what a beautiful location it is on Google Earth....Suggest the East side of the peninsula, it has the best sand beach..

casey


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

one good sugjestion would be to take a cruise. there are a few ships and several sailing ships that do cruises on the greatlakes. would be fun, an adventure,,,and romantic.


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters (Apr 16, 2006)

Check out Andymountaincabins.com They have great cabins near the mississippi river and do river cruise etc.NE Iowa also has great trout streams.You can take the high speed ferry out of Muskegon and be there in four hrs after the boat ride.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks all. I'm still searching.


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters (Apr 16, 2006)

I do have a home on Big Star lake.Baldwin we rent.We may have a opening that week. If its just you and the wife $900 sat. to sat. Very clean,roomy and secluded.Have pics if you like.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.lakeleelanaurvpark.com/ We really enjoyed our stay at this park. You can request a site right on the water. I did and one came advailable and they move our reservation to that site and it wqs beautiful. Lots of wineries in the area and close to several lighthouses. Congratualtionson the silver anniveresy!


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Hawkeye - Your place sounds real nice. The wife kind of has her sights set on the TC area.

10 ring. I called them. 1 small site open.

Thanks


----------

